# help me gain experience with dwas



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

hi im 15 if any1 in staffordshire could tech me a few things about hots and tech me how to handle and work with them i would be very thankful i know you may think ow hes 15 and hes going to be a sod well that is not the case i would like some experience cause when im 18 i would like to apply for a dwal thank you : victory:


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

hi,

i was in your position a year or so back and asked the same question.
unfortunately i dont think your going to get any as if anything happened to you then the PL insurers would not be happy to say the least that an underaged person was dealing with the animals.
sorry, but all the best luck in the future with it. the best thing you can do for the moment is to read the posts on this forum and elsewhere and just gain as much knowledge on the subject and animals you want to work with as you can until your 18 and able to do something about it 

Hope this helps
harry


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

wont it get in the way of your royal marine training?


----------



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

leecb0 said:


> wont it get in the way of your royal marine training?


i own a number i things at the moment and yes i was thinking about that but at the min im 15 and i do royal marines training on tuesday wensday friday but when i turn 18 ill be away for 9 months unfortuantly


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

I could help you with your English if you want ?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok lets point a few things that you seem to be overlooking in your wonderfull plan.
And by the way i am ex forces and a dwal holder so i know what im talking about.

Firstly you are 15 i doubt or infact know that no one will even think about mentoring you till you are at least 18. 

Secondly if you are joining the forces you are not going to be able to get a DWAL as im sure your CO wont allow you to keep venomous snakes in the accomodation.

So therefore i take it you are going to try and apply for it at your home address. do your parents know you want to apply for a DWAL at there house? are they happy for you to convert a room just for you to keep venomous snakes? and are they prepared to look after your snakes when you go on exercise or on spearhead and cant get home for weeks on end and what about when you get deployed for 6 months on active duty. 

If im honest you havent thought this through have you????
You will be well suited in the Marines:lol2:


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

J and M hedgehogs said:


> i own a number i things at the moment and yes i was thinking about that but at the min im 15 and i do royal marines training on tuesday wensday friday but when i turn 18 ill be away for 9 months unfortuantly


no offence mate but have you really thought about this? 
who is going to look after your dwa animals (if you do get granted when you are 18) when you are on tour for 6 months? or on exercise in oman / belize etc for weeks at a time?


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

...........


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

...........


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Or stagging on in Faslane guarding sub's:whistling2:
Or freezing your tits of in Norway. Or making a complete tit of yourself on TESEX on Salisbury plain:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

actually for your information my brother keeps dwas but hes in the forces so he wont have time to be able to give me experience as i have asked him for it his gf looks after them if i was going to have dwa i would have my own house or i would ask my mum n dad to convert the bed room we do not use yes i have asked them for dwa and they said when im 18 ovb its the laaw and yes i can be in the forces and have hots its not very hard to be honest and you all give me slaughter instead of adive get yh stuck up heads out yh asses and help people who actually want help instead of being cruel and taking the pee outta people


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Assuming - and yes, I know, ass-u-me - that you had to *go away* to serve in the forces, surely your parents would have to hold a licence in order for your animals to stay there (and hopefully they'd also know how to handle and manage your animals to ensure they stay healthy while you're not there to care for them)?

I thought it was _person_-specific as well as property-specific (what, incidentally, happens if you move from one location in a council where you're licenced to another location in the SAME council?).


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

J and M hedgehogs said:


> get yh stuck up heads out yh asses and help people who actually want help instead of being cruel and taking the pee outta people


That should get you all the help you need - well done : victory:


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

J and M hedgehogs said:


> actually for your information my brother keeps dwas but hes in the forces so he wont have time to be able to give me experience as i have asked him for it his gf looks after them if i was going to have dwa i would have my own house or i would ask my mum n dad to convert the bed room we do not use yes i have asked them for dwa and they said when im 18 ovb its the laaw and yes i can be in the forces and have hots its not very hard to be honest and you all give me slaughter instead of adive get yh stuck up heads out yh asses and help people who actually want help instead of being cruel and taking the pee outta people



if your brother does keep dwa animals and is in the forces surely he will have time to show you the ropes by the time you are 18?
and im pretty certain your parents would have to be named on your license to be legally able to care for your animals when you are away.
and i cant see where anyone has been cruel or took the pee out of you?

if you have that attitude and cant take a bit of stick then you should really reconsider joining the forces mate.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

J and M hedgehogs said:


> actually for your information my brother keeps dwas but hes in the forces so he wont have time to be able to give me experience as i have asked him for it his gf looks after them if i was going to have dwa i would have my own house or i would ask my mum n dad to convert the bed room we do not use yes i have asked them for dwa and they said when im 18 ovb its the laaw and yes i can be in the forces and have hots its not very hard to be honest and you all give me slaughter instead of adive get yh stuck up heads out yh asses and help people who actually want help instead of being cruel and taking the pee outta people



I wouldn't normally comment on things where I'm clearly not needed all that much, but... Speaking like this to the people who you want to help you isn't a smart move dude.
People will only help you out and show you respect if you do the same back. That's my worth on the subject.
Good luck with your future plans anyway.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a few observations.... 

Gaining a DWAL and Keeping venomous snakes carries a serious level of responsibility...... if you want to be taken seriously it might help if you try and write your posts in a legible manner rather than a lazy style..... 

Call me old, but I think that you will find my peers and I are more likely to try and help someone who seems to at least be putting some effort into the way they write their posts.

As others have said your not old enough to acquire a DWAL for a while yet so spend your time reading, asking questions and learning from other people who do keep venomous.

There are a lot of very knowledgable people on this (and other forums) who could be a valuable asset to you.... but if you pee people off you won't get very far and could end up being ostracised like a certain annoying teenager on this forum.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

You wont get a DWAL and you certainly arent going to join the forces with that attitude mate.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Hiya,_

_I doubt you will be able to get any experience with DWA until your 18+ and you won't get anywhere without a little respect..._

_I don't have a DWAL but I would personally just enjoy keeping a variety of snakes that interest you, They will give you enjoyment as well as experience and general husbandry knowledge also depending on the snakes attitude and you, you could learn basic hook skills if a hook is required to deal with the snake_

_Hang around this section, Ask questions or just take in the information over time and you might become friends with a DWA keeper who will be able to show you the ropes when your older_
_but if your brother keeps DWA, why not just ask him? I'm sure he will have time to show you eventually_

_If your going in the Marines would it really be ideal keeping venomous snakes? You said you'll be away for 9months so really it wouldn't be you keeping the snakes it would be the person who looks after them....._

_Good luck and this is just my opinion_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

He hasn't been that rude until someone was rude to him.










Can't we all just get along!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Owzy said:


> He hasn't been that rude until someone was rude to him.
> 
> image
> 
> Can't we all just get along!


 Agree. But as stated, why can't your brother help.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Agree, If my brother had a DWA then he would be my first port of call. I doubt very much that his brother has a DWA.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Perhaps his brother thinks this:



J and M hedgehogs said:


> may think ow hes 15 and hes going to be a sod well that is not the case i would like some experience cause when im 18 i would like to apply for a dwal thank you : victory:


As it appears the majority on here do......

but that aside, surely your brother would be the first port of call - as most of you have already said!


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Please can I genuinely ask why you've not been to your brother for advice and training before here - surely a family member is more likely to help you before a semi-annonymous person met over the internet?

And a piece of advice for you on the DWA forum in general, unless you want a reputation similar to another teenager on here (you know who i mean), you probably ought to show a little more respect - keeping DWAs is serious business anyways, and the fact that we're under 18 means that the keepers here are already putting a lot of respect up to us anyhows concidering we're under the legal age.

Harry


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont for a second believe your brother has a DWA license, but thats beside the point.

Unfortunately you will never get anyone to give you hands on experience prior to you turning 18 so my suggestion is keep a variety of non venomous snakes and get stuck into the books learn as much as you can and by the time you are 18 you will be a well read knowledgable keeper


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

J and M hedgehogs said:


> actually for your information my brother keeps dwas but hes in the forces so he wont have time to be able to give me experience as i have asked him for it his gf looks after them if i was going to have dwa i would have my own house or i would ask my mum n dad to convert the bed room we do not use yes i have asked them for dwa and they said when im 18 ovb its the laaw and yes i can be in the forces and have hots its not very hard to be honest and you all give me slaughter instead of adive get yh stuck up heads out yh asses and help people who actually want help instead of being cruel and taking the pee outta people


Your brother has a DWAL? And is in the forces, and his girlfriend looks after them while he is away. well then you have Two experienced venomous keepers there then mate, some people would love that, 2 venomous keepers in the family. So why do you need somebody to teach you when your brother can or if he is away your brothers girlfriend can, she would proberbly enjoy you helping her out.....................


----------



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

leecb0 said:


> Your brother has a DWAL? And is in the forces, and his girlfriend looks after them while he is away. well then you have Two experienced venomous keepers there then mate, some people would love that, 2 venomous keepers in the family. So why do you need somebody to teach you when your brother can or if he is away your brothers girlfriend can, she would proberbly enjoy you helping her out.....................


i have asked but he always lets me down i dotn want hand on experience just wanna watch someone how they work with there animals and how they handel them if u get me like


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Me thinks the OP is another dreamer!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Me thinks the OP is another dreamer!


 attention seeking.....


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldn't want to gain any real first hand experience with a venomous snake, if you know what I mean. :help:


----------



## DeclanAndAmy (Mar 17, 2010)

J and M hedgehogs said:


> actually for your information my brother keeps dwas but hes in the forces so he wont have time to be able to give me experience as i have asked him for it his gf looks after them if i was going to have dwa i would have my own house or i would ask my mum n dad to convert the bed room we do not use yes i have asked them for dwa and they said when im 18 ovb its the laaw and yes i can be in the forces and have hots its not very hard to be honest and you all give me slaughter instead of adive get yh stuck up heads out yh asses and help people who actually want help instead of being cruel and taking the pee outta people



i want one for when im a bit older too, i would love caimens!! what you planning to get? and what do you have just now?


----------



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

DeclanAndAmy said:


> i want one for when im a bit older too, i would love caimens!! what you planning to get? and what do you have just now?


hi i was planning on getting a copper head i really love them and i own nile monitor, green iguana , 2 common boas both around 6ft, 1 amazon tree boa ,3 crested geckos who i have had eggs off  , 1 royal python, 1 bosc monitor,


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd love a copperhead myself and one of my local reptile shops has a baby one for sale. No room for it though, funds, or local hospital with anti-venom.


----------



## J and M hedgehogs (Feb 7, 2011)

Carnuss said:


> I'd love a copperhead myself and one of my local reptile shops has a baby one for sale. No room for it though, funds, or local hospital with anti-venom.


awsome im saving up for it all hopefully ill be able to get one


----------

